# Budgie escaped



## jamie11 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi,

My budgie who is 6 years old in September flew out of an open door on Monday. I've posted around posters in hope someone will call saying they've at least seen him alive 

I'm just wondering what's the chances of getting an escaped budgie back? He was really tame and would fly to anyone that simply whistled or had something reflective. I really hope he's okay  .And also I'm wondering how long budgies can live in the wild and how much of a chance he has surviving out there??

It's really upsetting having something taken off you as simply as that. He had such a wonderful personality and everyone misses him.

Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i'm really sorry, but your budgie's probably gone for good!!
my mum lost one of my budgies a couple of years ago, it flew straight out and was never seen again. of course you may get lucky and it will turn up


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 19, 2011)

If a cat hasn't got him exhaustion/stress may have. Unless someone has taken him in then basically ask everyone and vets in your area.
My love bird came from such a situation and he was a right state when i found him (neighbour though he was mine knowing i had budges at the time). He was one of 13 which escaped and nothing was herd from the others i'm sad to say. owner was found later but they let me have him.
Just try you best but brace yourself the odds arn't good.

:sad:


----------



## jamie11 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much given up now. No sign of him from anybody in our area, even after putting up posters in shop windows and putting an ad in the local paper. I hope it was quick for him . Such a lovely little budgie


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Was he rung by any chance. I remember i sold a bird at a petshop i supplied to and it had one of my show rings on. The vets got it and phoned me because it had my number on it


----------

